# Help! How to Lose Pot Belly?



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

I am 5ft 4 and can't seem to shift my pot belly. Started weight training 4 Months ago train 4-6 times a week heavy compound exercises including squats,deadlifts,pull ups, bent over rows, barbell overheads presses etc.I changed my diet about 3 weeks ago and now eat 3 times a day steamed veg with chicken or fish. Stopped all bread,rice,potatoes,cereals etc. drink 2-3 litres of water a day plus a couple of semi skimmed glasses of milk a day. I do 10 minutes of skipping rope before each meal for cardio and walk for 1 hour every morning on empty stomach.My belly is 38inches. Also taking LA fat burners but belly is still not going down. Please advice what more do I need to do to get rid of this belly fat?? as I'm really getting frustrated now.Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Keep at it. Its not gona happen over night


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Just_Bob said:


> Keep at it. Its not gona happen over night


This.A lot of people who set out to lose weight fail because they think 'It's not happening quick enough what's the point'.Keep going and you will reach your goal I'm sure.You could post your diet up and members can help tweak it.Why do you skip for 10 mins before every meal?I take it you don't work lol?


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

No I don't work. I'm skipping for cardio mate for the after burn effect as from what I have researched skipping rope is very high cardio and a 10 minute skip is equal to jogging for a mile.

I'm trying to keep myself all natural but I'm being tempted to try a cutting anabolic. Would winstrol or similar help me to lose this pot belly any quicker. Rest of my body is very lean and muscular from my weight training. My waist is 32 inches and I weigh 11 and half stones.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You only changed your diet 3 weeks ago, keep at it mate. My belly was 40" above navel around November last year. You've just got to keep ploughing on, it will come.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Warrior spirit said:


> No I don't work. I'm skipping for cardio mate for the after burn effect as from what I have researched skipping rope is very high cardio and a 10 minute skip is equal to jogging for a mile.
> 
> I'm trying to keep myself all natural but I'm being tempted to try a cutting anabolic. Would winstrol or similar help me to lose this pot belly any quicker. Rest of my body is very lean and muscular from my weight training. My waist is 32 inches and I weigh 11 and half stones.


Steroids will help you hold on to muscle. You're diet is the key to cutting.


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok mate. I will continue with my diet and see where I go with it. I'm trying to keep or gain my muscle and lose fat at the same time.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Warrior spirit said:


> Ok mate. I will continue with my diet and see where I go with it. I'm trying to keep or gain my muscle and lose fat at the same time.


There no harm in taking steroids to help you hold on to the muscle you've already got if that's what you want to do. Also, you may not be eating enough. You can actually slow weight loss by cutting your calories too much. Maybe post exactly what you eat and how much. Someone will critique your diet for you.


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

My diet is three meals a day. Large piece of grilled chicken or cod with 300g of steamed veg each meal. For snacks I eat fruit or nuts throughout the day with. Also 1-2 whey shakes a day.


----------



## like2fight.com (Jan 21, 2010)

As above, make sure you're training hard so that throughout the day you're burning a good amount of calories but at the same time don't starve yourself as your body can often in this situation start storing fat as it goes into a type of crisis mode thinking it's being with held food (which it is really).


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

You need to know your calorie intake and macros - use MyFitnessPal. As people have said, you need to be patient, I have been dieting for about 7 months now!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

My fat is all on my belly, I read a book once called "fat around the middle" and it basically says the people that store fat mainly on their tummys tend to be more stressed out than your average person. I've only added ab work the last 5 days and I've seen a small difference by doing loads of russain twists like 4 minutes or however long the adverts are between my tv programmes. Been doing a few planking exercises too, one where I put my dumbbells in my rucksack only 16kg in weight, stick my bag on my back and try and hold for the length of the adverts. The other one I do is staying in plank and doing 10 bicep curls each arm and then like a hammer raise out to the side (I dunno technical term) but do 10 each arm again. It's quite hard to stay in plank, for me anyway.


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

It could be my age as I'm 43. Could be my metabolism has slowed down and insulin hormone not working properly.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

You are going the right way about it. Just be patient - you will get there as long as you are motivated enough.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Warrior spirit said:


> My diet is three meals a day. Large piece of grilled chicken or cod with 300g of steamed veg each meal. For snacks I eat fruit or nuts throughout the day with. Also 1-2 whey shakes a day.


You need to work out how many calories that is. Also, IMO, you havent got enough fats in there. Don't get caught up in the fats are the enemy bullsh1t. You need them for normal function. Some vitamins are fat soluble and certain hormones need them. That includes saturated fats. Maybe throw some whole eggs in somewhere, peanut butter, EVOO?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Warrior spirit said:


> It could be my age as I'm 43. Could be my metabolism has slowed down and insulin hormone not working properly.


I'm 41. No excuses ; )


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Warrior spirit said:


> It could be my age as I'm 43. Could be my metabolism has slowed down and insulin hormone not working properly.


Give it time, I only started last year when I was 41 and managed to lose the love handles. Just keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Warrior spirit said:


> It could be my age as I'm 43. Could be my metabolism has slowed down and insulin hormone not working properly.


no mate, its cause you`re expecting instant results, as others have said, sort your diet, work harder and wait.


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes some morning I have a egg omelette with mushroom tomatoes chilli etc. I was also taking peanut butter on 2 pieces whole meal toast in the mornings but have stopped all wheat foods as gluten in wheat can cause belly fat. I'm basically on a caveman diet only eating natural foods so don't eat any processed foods.


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Warrior spirit said:


> It could be my age as I'm 43. Could be my metabolism has slowed down and insulin hormone not working properly.


Or it could be because youve only been dieting for 3 weeks.

Read some of the stickies at the top of this section to. Your diet needs sone work. Your not eating no where near enough


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you as I think my diet is pretty good high protein meals with complex veg carbs plenty of fruit and water. What's missing.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

diet and be persistent and thats it, it WILL happen if you just stick at it


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Warrior spirit said:


> Yes some morning I have a egg omelette with mushroom tomatoes chilli etc. I was also taking peanut butter on 2 pieces whole meal toast in the mornings but have stopped all wheat foods as gluten in wheat can cause belly fat. I'm basically on a caveman diet only eating natural foods so don't eat any processed foods.


The odd bit of bread isn't going to affect you too much, I'm not seeing many carbs in your diet though I may have missed them. You need carbs, slow releasing and get some fats down you.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Warrior spirit said:


> Are you as I think my diet is pretty good high protein meals with complex veg carbs plenty of fruit and water. What's missing.


Fluids?


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

Fluids. I drink plenty of water 2-3 litres plus 4 to 5 glasses of semi skimmed milk and one or two whey protein shakes such as phd synergy iso 7. I can't see what additional fluids I need.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Warrior spirit said:


> Fluids. I drink plenty of water 2-3 litres plus 4 to 5 glasses of semi skimmed milk and one or two whey protein shakes such as phd synergy iso 7. I can't see what additional fluids I need.


if you want to go that extra drop the milk.....................


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

be patient my friend be patient you'll start seeing results, other like family and friends will see it before you do


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I don't want to lose the milk as I'm not trying to get skinny I need to maintain my muscle mass and increase it if I can as I want to build lean muscle. My goal is fat loss and not weight loss.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Warrior spirit said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I don't want to lose the milk as I'm not trying to get skinny I need to maintain my muscle mass and increase it if I can as I want to build lean muscle. My goal is fat loss and not weight loss.


hummm mate what is ur current routine........fat and weight..........it all comes off the same mate......what cardio are you doing etc......

if it was me and i was wanting to get rid of the belly fat i would cut the milk....you can get almond milk thats 24cal every 200mil thats decent....


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> if you want to go that extra drop the milk.....................


Agree with this. I lost a lot of fat after dropping milk.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Warrior spirit said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I don't want to lose the milk as I'm not trying to get skinny I need to maintain my muscle mass and increase it if I can as I want to build lean muscle. My goal is fat loss and not weight loss.


Mate, as already said, you need to write down EXACTLY what your eating. How many grams of each food, including milk. Its the only way we can help you.


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

My routine is heavy compound sets squats 5 sets 8 reps , 30 wide grip pull-ups 5 x 5 sets, t bar rows , bent over rows etc. I train each body part on each day such as triceps and biceps, shoulder day, chest day, back day, legs day squats only, etc. my cardio is only skipping everyday 3 x 10-15 minute sessions etc and 1 hour walks everyday empty stomach. I'm only drinking the milk to keep my muscle mass as from what I have read the calcium in milk actually helps to burn fat. I train at 1 hour very hard as I'm completely finished by the time my hour is up.


----------



## Skinniman (Dec 11, 2012)

Diet is king, sort ur cals in vs cals out, lower ur carbs. Do cardio for 20mins after wk out when ur body is in fat loss mode, gentle cardio not busting a gut. Rest days between wk outs go running for 30 to 45 mins with sprint intervals for last 15 mins and U WILL lose the bf U want to lose, key word is commitment!

Best of luck fella

Skinniman


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks mate. I have lost nearly all carbs. My only carbs are steamed veg broccoli,carrots,cauliflower. I don't have any other carbs apart from the carbs in fruit such as apple banana etc. I have stopped running as jumping rope is actually more high intensity cardio from what I have read on google. 10 minutes jumping rope equal to 1 mile run. So I'm getting in 30-40 minutes skipping everyday before meals and after each workout.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Warrior spirit said:


> My routine is heavy compound sets squats 5 sets 8 reps , 30 wide grip pull-ups 5 x 5 sets, t bar rows , bent over rows etc. I train each body part on each day such as triceps and biceps, shoulder day, chest day, back day, legs day squats only, etc. my cardio is only skipping everyday 3 x 10-15 minute sessions etc and 1 hour walks everyday empty stomach. I'm only drinking the milk to keep my muscle mass as from what I have read the calcium in milk actually helps to burn fat. I train at 1 hour very hard as I'm completely finished by the time my hour is up.


sounds like your on point mate so all i can say is stick at it, but as i said maybe the milk wont hinder you know and that will depend on how lean you want to go but it will along the line....thats just my opinion milk bloats me and if you have a pot belly you might be looking at the main culprit MILK haha....take it out for a few days or a week and see if the belly goes if it does thats great....experiment with it.

i was lean but still i had a belly.....looked at what i was eating and drinking....i would have a coffee of a morn with milk in maybe twice a day...i stopped it...belly shrank...

as long as your hitting the pillow everynight in a defect your weight will drop mate.....


----------



## Skinniman (Dec 11, 2012)

Warrior spirit said:


> Thanks mate. I have lost nearly all carbs. My only carbs are steamed veg broccoli,carrots,cauliflower. I don't have any other carbs apart from the carbs in fruit such as apple banana etc. I have stopped running as jumping rope is actually more high intensity cardio from what I have read on google. 10 minutes jumping rope equal to 1 mile run. So I'm getting in 30-40 minutes skipping everyday before meals and after each workout.


Keep it up and it will wk then as ppl have said already if ur in a cal deficit U will.lose weight it jst takes time, re cardio I found gentle cardio for longer so ur able to chat if needed works best for me rather than gut busting cardio as that's more for fitness than fat loss, only my opinion and my experience though fella.

I'm running I.F and keto at the min and have lost about 1st 7lbs in 13wks so nice and steady and kept most of my lbm after my monster bulk up.

Skinniman


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks mate. I do actually have sleeping problems because of a sensitive bladder need to go toilet 2 or 3 times a night. I used to eat a lot of brown rice with chicken which I think could be the culprit for the bloated belly which I have now cut out.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Why not create a journal, write down your meals and at what times, write down your cardio, write down your weight sessions

What time do you wake? Are you eating breakfast?

3 meals a day? why not split to 6 meals?

Whats your calorie intake per day?

Whats your weight? is it dropping?

When you lift, is your weights going up? are you getting stronger?

What whey protien are you having? your diet seems very keto based, if your having a high carb shake?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

get a lighter and burn it off .............. tehe.


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

My diet is based on natural foods only which excludes all processed foods. It has only been about three weeks on this diet and its very boring eating veg and chicken or fish for each meal plus fruits. My belly is now really sticking out and looking really ugly as I'm losing all fat around chest face areas etc and the last place it's going to come off is the belly but I don't know how long it's going to take as I said this diet is becoming very boring.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Warrior spirit said:


> My diet is based on natural foods only which excludes all processed foods. It has only been about three weeks on this diet and its very boring eating veg and chicken or fish for each meal plus fruits. My belly is now really sticking out and looking really ugly as I'm losing all fat around chest face areas etc and the last place it's going to come off is the belly but I don't know how long it's going to take as I said this diet is becoming very boring.


diets only as boring as you make it mate.....what are your main food sources.

if your on shakes as well some will bloat you, i think its the milk mate but thats my opinion, are u counting ur macros.kcals etc


----------



## Skinniman (Dec 11, 2012)

As said been on I.F and keto(last 3 wks) for 13wks and still not happy as I want to get to 10%, just takes time fella, I'll get there, commit to the cause don't waver and it will happen. What's the rush ? Lose it too quick and U lose lbm.

skinniman


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Skinniman said:


> As said been on I.F and keto(last 3 wks) for 13wks and still not happy as I want to get to 10%, just takes time fella, I'll get there, commit to the cause don't waver and it will happen. What's the rush ? Lose it too quick and U lose lbm.
> 
> skinniman


indeed u only really want to be loosin 2lbs a week max anyways.......

keto and IF you are one brave man


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not counting calories mate as the food Im having shouldn't make me fat such as veg eat as much as you like but you won't get fat and protein is chicken legs or cod. My protein shakes are phd synergy all in one and protein works whey protein 80.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Warrior spirit said:


> It could be my age as I'm 43. Could be my metabolism has slowed down and insulin hormone not working properly.


try kelp as a natural thyroid stimulant as it is high in iodine it can help to kick start a lazy thyroid gland , 1 a day is all you will need


----------



## Skinniman (Dec 11, 2012)

Warrior spirit said:


> I'm not counting calories mate as the food Im having shouldn't make me fat such as veg eat as much as you like but you won't get fat and protein is chicken legs or cod. My protein shakes are phd synergy all in one and protein works whey protein 80.


re shake, this is only my opinion though, get rid of the all in one as it will have all types of stuff in it like creatine, that's a bulking sup and makes U retain water. Go for a simple impact whey, low carbs,fat and high in protein and amino acids to keep lbm, I bloat loads on creatine, U may do also.

Hayesy, kind mad but if U have a target U have to commit to the cause, I've git used to it now and its just the norm, I've lost 1st 7lbs in this 13wks...infact 12 wks now I think about it this is the 13th wk. So about 1.5lbs to.2lbs per week. BOOOM LOL


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

If your not counting calories, calories spend excersizibg as well as intake, or using macros to ensure your eating under your maintenance and just living off meat and veg, you will get very bored, very soon. You will then stop and get fed up.

Dieting doesn't have to be bread and water


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Warrior spirit said:


> Are you as I think my diet is pretty good high protein meals with complex veg carbs plenty of fruit and water. What's missing.


The semi skimmed milk and fruit are sugar which you arent helping.

Why do you think drinking semi skimmed milk is going to retain muscle?

Your not getting any fats in your diet. Fats are your freind whilst not eating carbs. Almonds, coconut oil. EVOO, penut butter, you need to be getting it in. If your eating 3x chicken and veg a day your probaly not even scraping 1000kcal a day


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> My fat is all on my belly, I read a book once called "fat around the middle" and it basically says the people that store fat mainly on their tummys tend to be more stressed out than your average person. I've only added ab work the last 5 days and I've seen a small difference by doing loads of russain twists like 4 minutes or however long the adverts are between my tv programmes. Been doing a few planking exercises too, one where I put my dumbbells in my rucksack only 16kg in weight, stick my bag on my back and try and hold for the length of the adverts. The other one I do is staying in plank and doing 10 bicep curls each arm and then like a hammer raise out to the side (I dunno technical term) but do 10 each arm again. It's quite hard to stay in plank, for me anyway.


Although performing abdominal exercises (such as sit-ups, planks, twists etc) is essential for best results, fat cannot be reduced in only certain areas of your body. Performing abdominal exercises will definitely help you tone up your stomach, however, to lose stomach fat you'll need to reduce your total body fat. Doing this requires healthy eating and a combination of fat burning cardiovascular and resistance exercises.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> Although performing abdominal exercises (such as sit-ups, planks, twists etc) is essential for best results, fat cannot be reduced in only certain areas of your body. Performing abdominal exercises will definitely help you tone up your stomach, however, to lose stomach fat you'll need to reduce your total body fat. Doing this requires healthy eating and a combination of fat burning cardiovascular and resistance exercises.


Yeah I know you can't spot reduce fat but the dude said he already works out 4 x a week and has adjusted diet, the training he does mentions nothing about ab work so I just mentioned what I did in the house as well as what I do in the gym. I wish you could spot reduce fat, would be awesome if I could do some sit ups and my gut would be gone. :laugh:


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks i will try kelp.


----------



## Warrior spirit (Apr 28, 2013)

I dont do abs by themselves as they wont help with my goal.

Reply to Just Bob. From my research milk is known for its muscle building qualities as whey protein and casein protein are made from it and calcium has been proven to help burn fat.


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Warrior spirit said:


> I dont do abs by themselves as they wont help with my goal.
> 
> Reply to Just Bob. From my research milk is known for its muscle building qualities as whey protein and casein protein are made from it and calcium has been proven to help burn fat.


I understand what your saying mate. But the benefits of drinking milk in your situation dont outweigh the cons.

Why not have a whey shake made with water instead?


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

The milk thing is just stupid and bob is right it outweighs the cons


----------

